# Who's travelling from central Scotland?



## Bigbruno71 (Sep 28, 2010)

Who is travelling down Saturday from/through Striling to waxstock?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Im travelling from Paisley on Saturday morning....:thumb:


----------



## dunfyguy (May 25, 2009)

flying down tonight to stay with a pal in Hemel Hempstead to go to Peterborough tomorrow and staying at Travellodge.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

a wish a was going


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Just seen a big bloke in a blue Skoda heading south on the M3.

Grizzle mate you've gone past Peterborough lol.


----------



## Bigbruno71 (Sep 28, 2010)

Couple of weddings to chauffeur tomorrow then leaving about 5


----------

